

Is Fractional Reserve Banking a Ponzi Scheme? - jarsin
http://bytemaster.bitshares.org/article/2015/01/15/Is-Fractional-Reserve-Banking-a-Ponzi-Scheme/?r=jaran

======
cjensen
No. Ponzi schemes do not have a reserve, and there are no salable assets
available for paying back the entirety of the deposit.

Asking an easily-refuted question like this is little more than petulant foot-
stomping from a Bitcoin aficionado upset at the reasonable comparison between
Bitcoin and Ponzi schemes. It reflects poorly on the author.

------
eip
It's worse. It's monopoly money.

